# another possible buy - half Arabian



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

18yr old half Arabian up for auction 3/4. Thoughts?

http://addisliveonlineauctions.com/en/lots/233264
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

Here are the pics


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I like him a lot! The rider isn't really doing him any favors, but he looks like a nice little horse, regardless.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Aside from an online auction skeeving me out I get the impression he's pretty green and didn't like the way the guy handled him (doesn't give me the impression of knowing what he's doing). He also looks hot and unsure.

Reading further I see he's 14.

Reading the add I see he IS green (very). And sounds like his #1 selling point is the lady who owns a big barn has only this one horse that isn't mouthy..

If you want a barely trained 14 year old go for it but I wouldn't expect to pay a lot.

I wouldn't look twice and the horse itself doesn't impress me much.


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

I might be seeing something that's not there or just seeing something caused by how he's a little hot, but I think he looks slightly lame? It looked like he had a bit of a hitch in his left hind(is it just me seeing it?).

Very flashy looking guy, though. I actually like how he's built.


----------



## silverxslinky (Jul 23, 2013)

I like the way this horse is put together. He's generally a good looking guy well put together guy and the flashy color is icing.

However, I see what asimina sees regarding him looking off, it looks to me like he's generally just stiff? Could just be tension or perhaps showing his age a bit? Would love to hear what someone else thinks.

I've also got the same concerns as other posters about him being hot and green and old. He seems like he might be a bit of a tricky ride even among green horses.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the photos show a nice horse, but the video shows a lame horse. 

he is walking oddly, "lacing " or what ever you call it, when his front legs step really close to each other, even in front of each other. the trot shows him off , and though at first glance I though it was front right, I think it is actually left hind. at the canter, he does not reach under at all. he looks just off, off , off. might be more in his body than his feet.

sorry, I had to correct my left/right . bit dislexic, I think.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I know so many arabs that walk the way you are describing, including my mare..


----------



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

I do wish the riding video showed him with a more experienced rider. His movements seem more natural in the lunging video. I do see what you all are saying about something being off though. One thing I should mention is that regardless of the horse we end up with, I will have a trainer who use to work for the barn where I purchased Oracle from working with them. So, if they are green, or have been pasture puffs and are out of practice, that will be remedied 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Tiny, I'd never heard the term "lacing". When I tried a different saddle on my arab he walked as you described. I referred to it as "crab" walking for want of a better term. The saddle was a poor fit and he was letting me know.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I think my mare walks like a supermodel on a runway. They step one foot in front of the other. She does it in the pasture or ridden. She always has


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> Tiny, I'd never heard the term "lacing". When I tried a different saddle on my arab he walked as you described. I referred to it as "crab" walking for want of a better term. The saddle was a poor fit and he was letting me know.



I actually think it's "braiding". I got them mixed up.

it can make a horse more likely to trip.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

He's good looking alright, and for once the photos are actually of a nice, clean, well turned out horse.
I have to agree with the others though, I'd be cautious. I wonder why she is selling him now - in an online auction no less - after 18 years. And who exactly is she trying to cater to? Seems like he has been sitting around in a pasture for most of his life with short intervals of riding (by a not-so-good rider), and is now potentially lame. I would assume she is catering to potential buyers who mainly like the fact that he's pretty...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yup, neither fronts nor backs move straight and agree he is lame.

His confo is decent but nothing special and he's a pretty color with a "fancy" tail.

Other than that...not seeing much.

Personally even if I were looking for a project and wanted a horse that age for some reason I would pass as he just doesn't do it for me. If you don't want those things then that should be that right there.


----------



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

Well, now things just got interesting. A half-brother to my Oracle was just listed in the auction. There aren't any still pictures, but what do you all think about his movement? He will probably be out of my price range, but it would be amazing to own him too. 

Here's his linkAddis Live Online Auctions


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The first horse is really pretty and not at all badly put together, also in good condition so has been well cared for. The age is a negative and I wonder why it was never ridden as a young horse. The rider doesn't do enough with it to show anything at all but the horse is long suffering enough to put up with it - doesn't look 'hot' to me. The video of it running free is typical of how they show Arabians and part breds - they wind them up flapping plastic bags to make them look 'spirited'. I couldn't say if it was lame because its never moving consistently in a straight line for long enough to tell.
I doubt it will make much money
The second horse is proven - but prices aren't great right now and unless they have a high reserve on it and don't need to sell then they might take less than you imagine


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Forgive me but what discipline is that even supposed to be?

Personally don't like him. Don't like the way he's ridden/trained, which may change but may not, he's also very...idk he scurries. Now what I'd call good movement personally.

I guess if you aren't looking for a show horse he'd be nice but I have a feeling he's been developed as a show horse and may not be suitable for a more casual home.

I definitely would take him over the first horse, though his price may reflect that.

The relationship is cool.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

According to the info he was originally showed in Country (Pleasure) saddleseat and now showing in Hunter Classes - looks fairly typical for that class, they do like the higher knee action and shoe in the way that to accentuates that
They quite often don't go 'on the bit' though and the headset is 'false' developed using training martingales to create muscle memory not true 'collection


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah he's definitely ridden front to back. Don't like it lol.

Yes I read that but from the video it almost looks like a combination of the two disciplines? lol


----------



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't know if it matters or not, but the reason I'm interested in Oracle's half bother isn't just because of the family connection, but because he was actually bred by and trained by Oracle's breeder. I know them well, and the trainer I'm working with used to work with them. I like that even though he's 9, I "know" how he was trained. Every baby that is born on their farm, is trained for show or race. I just feel like even without me having the formal disciple training, I would be able to get on him and have a very good idea how he would ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Horse #1 will go for about $400-500, IF he gets an opening bid. There is no market for a green, possibly wonky, 18 year old half Arab. She put him in the Addis to keep him out of the meat auctions. I can't tell if the horse is wonky or if the rider is so bad he's pulling the horse off balance and making him look wonky. Not sure, so Caveat Emptor. 

Horse #2 is with a BNT (Big Name Trainer) and by auction day, I would expect to see some kind of reserve on him. He's a nice quiet horse, I bet he was not happy as a country horse. I can tell you he's very well trained, the trainer he's with is very good. Depending on whether the trainer is also the owner or just consigned as the agent, I'd expect anywhere from $2500-5000K reserve. If that's so, unless you're looking for a show horse, I would keep looking.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I could not see the video on the pinto, cute horse. 
the brown horse, dont know if it was the horse or the rider, not impressed with the riding.
At auctions its buyer beware. So it is just a gamble.
If you are paying large money , i would really want a vet check.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

To me the pinto definitely has a hitch...beyond the rider lol.

The bay, from what I see I don't like his training. However that is just a snapshot in time, and more importantly sounds like you know about basics and groundwork which will give you a good start.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yogiwick said:


> To me the pinto definitely has a hitch...beyond the rider lol.
> 
> The bay, from what I see I don't like his training. However that is just a snapshot in time, and more importantly sounds like you know about basics and groundwork which will give you a good start.


LOL! Arabian Hunter Pleasure is nothing like open shows Hunt Seat classes. The horse is trained really well for Arabian Breed shows.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If he's spent a long time ridden with a high knee action he'll still automatically go into that for a while. I rode a part bred mare all one winter that had started out intended for saddle seat and then moved over to hunter classes and she soon came round to a longer stride. 
I'd be nervous about spending a lot of money on a horse I hadn't even sat on if I was a private buyer just wanting a 'fun horse'. Not so much if I'm looking for a proven completion horse


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> LOL! Arabian Hunter Pleasure is nothing like open shows Hunt Seat classes. The horse is trained really well for Arabian Breed shows.


Ahh. Hunter plus Pleasure. So basically a combination lol. Some quick googling explained that very easily. I guess I misunderstood! lol

I just zoomed in on the hunter part! Still not loving the style of training personally though it does make more sense now.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

jaydee said:


> If he's spent a long time ridden with a high knee action he'll still automatically go into that for a while. I rode a part bred mare all one winter that had started out intended for saddle seat and then moved over to hunter classes and she soon came round to a longer stride.
> I'd be nervous about spending a lot of money on a horse I hadn't even sat on if I was a private buyer just wanting a 'fun horse'. Not so much if I'm looking for a proven completion horse


My ex Saddleseat champ passed away at almost 30 and moved like a saddleseat show horse up to the end despite being ridden by a non saddleseat kid (me) and having that training WAY in his past.

I remember the camp I went to at 13 boosted me into the advanced riders group instantly upon seeing my horse with his knees up to his chest and auto flying changes. I just sat there! LOL!

I don't feel the horse shown has that much action comparatively speaking.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yogiwick said:


> Ahh. Hunter plus Pleasure. So basically a combination lol. Some quick googling explained that very easily. I guess I misunderstood! lol
> 
> I just zoomed in on the hunter part! Still not loving the style of training personally though it does make more sense now.


LOL! Yeah Yogi, don't get me started on it. I detest it. Call it Show Hunter or Show Pleasure or....just about any dam* thing but don't call it hunt seat anything because those horses could not hunt their own hind ends. Especially not with the shoeing packages they're strapping on their feet and that knee action. Not to mention, behind the vertical so bad they'd go face first over a misplaced toothpick. Hate it hate it hate it. Have I said how much I hate it? :shock::twisted:


----------

